# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Pitsos] Ψυγειοκαταψύκτης PITSOS P1KNB4920B

## mitsos74

Καλημέρα.
Πριν από μερικές μέρες έβγαλε alarm, στο πάνελ.
Το έκανα reset και απόψυξη και για μερικές μέρες δούλεψε καλά.
Τώρα έβγαλε πάλι alarm και παρατήρησα ότι η κατάψυξη έχει πάγο, (πολύ περισσότερο από ότι θα έπρεπε).
Τί να ψάξω, τί να κοιτάξω, τί να μετρήσω?
Προληπτικά αλλάχτηκαν και οι πυκνωτές της πλακέτας.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν λες ότι μετά από την απόψυξη δουλεύει καλά από απόδοση ψύξης (για να απορρίψουμε την περίπτωση έλλειψης υγρών και απόδοσης , κάνει κανονικές παύσεις εκκινήσεις κατά τις πρωτες ώρες λειτουργίας ) , αργότερα εννοείται για τους πάγους που δυσχεραίνουν την απόδοση , θα υποψιαστούμε η την κακή στεγάνωση στα λάστιχα πόρτας ή στα σχετικά με το σύστημα απόψυξης που πιθανά να μην λειτουργούν π.χ. αντίσταση απόψυξης , ανεμιστήρες κτλ

----------


## mitsos74

Για μία εβδομάδα μετά την αποψυξη όλα δούλευαν καλά.
Μετά έβγαλε πάλι alarm και πρόσεξα τον περισσότερο πάγο στη κατάψυξη.
Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι, μετά το reset, σε μιάμιση ώρα ξαναβγάζει alarm.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μην επικεντρώνεσαι στο alarm ως υποτίθεται "περίεργο" σφάλμα , είναι φυσιολογικό ανάλογα κάθε πότε δεν υπάρχει επαρκή ψύξη στους θαλάμους .
Θα επικεντρωθείς *στο γιατί μετά από κάποιο διάστημα συγκεντρώνονται πάγοι* στην κατάψυξη (π.χ. ως αιτία που μπορεί μια αντίσταση απόψυξης να μην λειτουργεί / να μην κάνει τους απαραίτητους χρονικούς αυτόματους κύκλους απόψυξης ) επόμενο είναι αν η αντίσταση δεν λειτουργεί (και προφανώς αργότερα θα διογκωθούν περισσότερο οι πάγοι στην κατάψυξη και θα εμποδίσουν την καλή απόδοση ψύξης / άνοδος θερμοκρασίας θαλάμου ) το alarm καλώς σε ειδοποιεί και δεν θεωρείται σφάλμα.

----------


## mitsos74

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
Το έχω να κάνει αποψυξη και θα αρχίσω τις μετρήσεις, αντίσταση κτλ

----------


## mitsos74

Update

Η αντίσταση μετράει 206 Ω. Σαν αντίσταση δουλεύει κανονικά, την έβαλα στο ρεύμα και ζεστάθηκε.
Να τσεκάρω με κάποιο τρόπο το αισθητήριο της απόψυξης?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.homefix.gr/products/kitc...023200111.html

----------


## mitsos74

Καλησπέρα και πάλι.....
Δλδ πιστεύεις ότι τ πρόβλημα είναι στη Θερμική Ασφάλεια Στοιχείου Κατάψυξης?

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

το #7 το έβαλα για να δεις στοιχεία αυτού του εξαρτήματος που θέλεις να ελέγξεις , δεν ξέρουμε τι έχει , και όταν δεν ξέρουμε τα παίρνουμε όλα σβάρνα στους ελέγχους .
Ήδη απόρριψες ότι δεν φταίει η αντίσταση. Για τους υπόλοιπους αισθητήρες δεν έχω στοιχεία για ελέγχους περίμενε τυχόν απόψεις.

----------


## mitsos74

Λοιπόν, αλλάχτηκαν και η θερμική ασφάλεια αλλά και το αισθητήριο της απόψυξης γιατί ήταν χαλασμένα και τα δύο, η μεν ασφάλεια καμμένη το δε αισθητήριο δεν μετρούσε καθόλου ωμική αντίσταση.
Επίσης κολλήθηκε και το πλαστικό που φωλιάζει η αντίσταση (το οποίο έμαθα ότι "πονάει" και είναι μια συχνή βλάβη σε αυτά τα μοντέλα, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μου περίσσευαν τα 110€).
Συναρμολογήθηκαν όλα στη θέση τους και το ψυγείο μπήκε σε λειτουργία, περιμένοντας αποτελέσματα.

Ευχαριστώ, ιδιαίτερα τον κ. Κυριακίδη για τις απόψεις του που μοιράστηκε μαζί μου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ας μας πουν οι προφέσορες και να εξηγήσουν πως στην περίπτωση σαν την δική σου στην δήλωση



> το δε αισθητήριο δεν μετρούσε καθόλου ωμική αντίσταση.


Πάραυτα μας ικανοποίησε στο παρακάτω



> Το έκανα reset και απόψυξη και *για μερικές μέρες δούλεψε καλά*.


Σε αυτές τις μέρες που δούλευε "καλά" δεν είχες παρατηρήσει καθόλου αν κόβει ξεκινάει το μοτέρ όπως πρέπει ? δεν παρατήρησες υποθέτω υπερβολική ψύξη ? δηλαδή έπρεπε μόνο να δεις πολλούς πάγους στα στοιχεία για να το καταλάβεις? το alarm σε αυτές τις μέρες δεν είχε καμία ένδειξη? (προσπαθώντας να καταλάβω πως λειτουργούν αυτά τα "υπερσύγχρονα" μυξοπαρθενίστηκα ηλεκτρονικά).

----------


## mitsos74

> Ας μας πουν οι προφέσορες και να εξηγήσουν πως στην περίπτωση σαν την δική σου στην δήλωση
> 
> Πάραυτα μας ικανοποίησε στο παρακάτω
> 
> Σε αυτές τις μέρες που δούλευε "καλά" δεν είχες παρατηρήσει καθόλου αν κόβει ξεκινάει το μοτέρ όπως πρέπει ? δεν παρατήρησες υποθέτω υπερβολική ψύξη ? δηλαδή έπρεπε μόνο να δεις πολλούς πάγους στα στοιχεία για να το καταλάβεις? το alarm σε αυτές τις μέρες δεν είχε καμία ένδειξη? (προσπαθώντας να καταλάβω πως λειτουργούν αυτά τα "υπερσύγχρονα" μυξοπαρθενίστηκα ηλεκτρονικά).


Καλησπέρα και πάλι .
Στις μέρες που δούλευε το ψυγείο, δούλευε καλά. Απλά επειδή δεν έκανε καθόλου αποψυξη, "έχτιζε" τον πάγο στο στοιχείο και μετά από μια εβδομάδα περίπου "χτυσίματος", έβγαλε αλάρμ και έπεσε η απόδοση στη συντήρηση. 
Το αλάρμ προφανώς είναι κάτι το γενικό που σε ενημερώνει ότι κάτι πάει στραβά και θέλει ψάξιμο
Δεν έχει πάνελ ψηφιακό να μπορεί να εμφανίσει κάποιον κωδικό και να σε στείλει κατευθείαν στη βλάβη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο 1ο ποστ αναφέρεις πυκνωτές και πλακέτα το ίδιο είναι . Δημήτρη το ερώτημα στο 11 αφορά απορία που δεν απευθύνεται σε εσένα , αν ήταν μηχανικό ψυγείο το alarm θα ειδοποιήσει όταν η θερμοκρασία στον θάλαμο δεν θα είναι καλή .
Αλλά εδώ σε ψυγείο με ηλεκτρονικά προηγήθηκε σφάλμα αισθητήριου-ων όπως λες,  και κατά εμένα έπρεπε *πριν να βρεθεί ο θάλαμος σε ανεβασμένες θερμοκρασίες ή πολύ χαμηλότερες του κανονικού ,* να ειδοποιήσει νωρίτερα το alarm. (τι τα έχουμε τα ηλεκτρονικά? και αυτό ήταν η σχετική ερώτηση στο #11) αν είναι τα ηλεκτρονικά να λειτουργούν όπως και στα συμβατικά , τότε είναι απλά βιτρίνες .

----------

